

Citroen's Survolt a challenge to Tesla and Fisker Karma - efader
http://www.trendslate.com/2011/06/11/citroen-challenges-tesla-and-fisker-karma/
Citroen has developed a very stylish and performance based EV
======
hugh3
Neato. If I were GM I'd have some pretty serious issues about the name,
though. Take the name of GM's own electric car and add a prefix meaning
"over"? Seems a bit questionable from a trademark point of view. You can't
call your soft drink "ubercoke", can you?

~~~
efader
Great point we will see how that pans out in the courts

------
fmkamchatka
Link with more details: [http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/tg-drives-the-
citroen-sur...](http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/tg-drives-the-citroen-
survolt)

